# Wanted macon dooly club or somewhere good



## striper commander (Jan 11, 2005)

I want in a large club with not many members. I am only interested in shooting mature deer. And however many does you want to take off the land, i will do my part in helping out. I only want in a serious club With like minded members, i would prefer to be near the flint river. If i cannot get in a club in macon or dooly. I would like to get in a club in fulton, troup, morgan, heard, lee, schley, or harris countie's or somewhere where big bucks roam and live to grow a big rack. Well everybody ought to get a kick out of this post but i want to get a big georgia buck.



    jamie Townsend


----------



## striper commander (Jan 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## Glenn Ryan (Jan 18, 2005)

*Dooly*

Pm sent


----------



## Deano (Jan 18, 2005)

I would also be interrested.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm lookin for the same thing.


----------



## Sawman (Jan 19, 2005)

*Big Georgia Buck Counties*

Count Me In!!!!

Sawman


----------



## striper commander (Jan 28, 2005)

bump


----------

